# Developing film in Coffee???



## jbylake (Jan 9, 2010)

http://creativeimagemaker.co.uk/mod/resource/view.php?id=17

At first, I thought this was some sort of joke.  Turns out, it works...new one on me, anyway.

J.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! And to think of all the wasted money I spent on HC-110 and D-76 and Rodinol when I coulda' been souping my film with INSTANT COFFEE and soda crystals! (face>palm!)


----------



## jbylake (Jan 9, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Wow! And to think of all the wasted money I spent on HC-110 and D-76 and Rodinol when I coulda' been souping my film with INSTANT COFFEE and soda crystals! (face>palm!)


Hmmmm, could get expensive running up to starbucks every time I want to develop a roll....

J.


----------



## Pgeobc (Jan 9, 2010)

Tylenol (Acetaminophen/Paracetamol) should work, too.


----------



## Actor (Jan 9, 2010)

Theoretically any liquid whose pH is NOT equal to 7 should work.



Tea
Coca Cola or Pepsi
Thunderbird
Jack Daniels
Alka Seltzer
Battery acid (better dilute it)
Cuyahoga River water
Raw sewage


----------



## lmchelaru (Jan 9, 2010)

:smileys:
How cool!
Looks like it's time to experiment...

Do you guys know of any substances that would alter the photos in some way?
I'd like to try something that would give me some different effects as opposed to something similar but not as good as developer.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

Didn't MacGyver do that once?


----------



## compur (Jan 9, 2010)

You can also use Tylenol (acetaminophen)

Tylenol Film Developer Recipe


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 10, 2010)

Now y'all know why I own a coffee shop! Doubles as an One-Hour Photo Lab!!


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 10, 2010)

Pssst..


----------



## Jay DeFehr (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, it works, kind of, but why bother? If you're willing to compound a developer from bulk chemicals, why not use good ones? This coffee stuff stinks something awful!


----------



## Vautrin (Jan 30, 2010)

Jay DeFehr said:


> Yes, it works, kind of, but why bother? If you're willing to compound a developer from bulk chemicals, why not use good ones? This coffee stuff stinks something awful!




Sometimes things like this are fun to mess around with.  I'd never use coffee to print any "serious" pictures, but I certainly would like to shoot a few rolls and see how they look...  And maybe something outside normal photo process will make a terrific picture...


----------

